# tiny white dots



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

so some of my neon tetras have litlle white dots on their tail fin , and it looks like a few of their top fins have rotted. everyone else in the tank is fine.

besides a big water change what can i do???

this is my first experience with this situation lol.

thanx


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

looks like you got ick!
try increasing the temp and adding salt, that should do the trick!


----------

